# Inspection Response Times



## tmurray (Dec 10, 2013)

We generally have an inspection response time of 1.5 hours from when an inspection is requested to when we can attend the property. Recently there have been complaints that this response time is too slow. I'm curious to see what other response times are and if anyone uses other ways to preform inspections (such as after hours inspections). Case in point: yesterday 20 minutes before  the end of the day we had a contractor call to request an inspection for the same day because it was going to snow. I told him the earliest I could be there at that point was this morning and he lost it. Personally, I think our response times are pretty good.

Thanks


----------



## TheCommish (Dec 10, 2013)

WOW, we book inspections days ahead, the Massachusetts coded allows for 24 hours notice and 48 hour response, work days


----------



## Gregg Harris (Dec 10, 2013)

Perhaps he should have anticipated his inspection ahead of time. If not ready then pay for reinspection.

1.5 to me is extreamly accomodating.


----------



## cda (Dec 10, 2013)

tmurray said:
			
		

> We generally have an inspection response time of 1.5 hours from when an inspection is requested to when we can attend the property. Recently there have been complaints that this response time is too slow. I'm curious to see what other response times are and if anyone uses other ways to preform inspections (such as after hours inspections). Case in point: yesterday 20 minutes before  the end of the day we had a contractor call to request an inspection for the same day because it was going to snow. I told him the earliest I could be there at that point was this morning and he lost it. Personally, I think our response times are pretty good.Thanks


Are you public or third party?

We require at least 24 hour notice

Same day service just asking to much


----------



## mark handler (Dec 10, 2013)

I am down two inspectors and 24 hours minimum


----------



## rshuey (Dec 10, 2013)

24 hours minimum here.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 10, 2013)

I've never heard of such response times.  I had to take a moment to think if you were joking about the guy getting mad at 20 minutes till closing...

Inspections: Mon-Thurs, none on Fri, Sat, Sun.

Request by 6:00 am the morning of the day you want it. (and this is pretty accommodating for my region, most cut off requests at 3 or 4 pm the day before)

Reroof inspections (roofing replacements) can take up to 2 to 3 weeks to get your final inspection.

I think you're offering a very accommodating service.


----------



## rnapier (Dec 10, 2013)

The New Jersey Uniform Construction Code requires 24 hours notice and 72 hour response, work days. Generally we can do next day inspections and only allow an am or pm request.


----------



## tmurray (Dec 10, 2013)

We are public.

According to the town bylaws we can do as much as 48 hours, but we have never get to that point. We have two inspectors and generally have around 30 million in construction.

Glenn- I only wish I was joking about the guy getting mad, but I guess it just goes to show you; no matter how fast your response time is, it will be too slow for somebody.


----------



## Sifu (Dec 10, 2013)

Currently, next day with cut off by phone of 4pm the previous day or 5am the day of if online.

Previously,

-next day with cut off by 2pm of business the previous day

-no promise of next day-just depends on inspection load with cut off by end of day, sometime could be 2 or 3 days out

I have never heard of any AHJ being as accommodating as you describe.  As they say, give an inch, they take a mile.  Give it long enough and they will expect you to be there before they schedule it!


----------



## mjesse (Dec 10, 2013)

Requests received before 4:00 p.m. can be scheduled for the next business day.

Available inspection times are 8-10, 10-12, 12-2, and 2-4.

For our area, this is considered generous.

If you want someone at your property in 90 minutes or less, call Domino's or 911.

mj


----------



## ICE (Dec 10, 2013)

We ask for 24 hrs notice.  I do same day inspections depending on the situation.  They want to get a building dried in before the rain....they want to place concrete before the rain....sometimes they just screwed up and didn't call and now a crew is sitting there with nothing to do....

I see the time frames that mjesse gives and think you're making us look bad. I give them the window that works for me and it's always 10 to 3.

I am never early and never late; no matter when i get there.   You would be surprised at how many people think that 10 to 3 means 2:50pm.


----------



## jj1289 (Dec 10, 2013)

Generally we need one or two days notice and sometimes I do the inspection the same day of the request if I happen to be in the area.  Some people are never happy.  I had a homeowner complain to the town manager about me, because I asked him to give me a new check since he paid $25 to much for the permit.


----------



## mjesse (Dec 10, 2013)

Size of jurisdiction, number of inspectors, and typical number of inspections all factor into what is reasonable for your area.

I'm essentially a one man building department with a shared secretary. Plumbing inspections are hired out to a consultant, and my inspections vary from 0-10 per day in a 4.5 square mile area.

I can often give an exact inspection time if requested, provided my schedule allows.

The 2 hour window is sufficient for me to juggle everyone in. Most contractors work in surrounding communities (Chicagoland) where it's not uncommon to require 48 hours notice with an 8 hour window.


----------



## jar546 (Dec 10, 2013)

On the actual permit application and on the permit itself it clearly states that inspections must be scheduled 1-3 days in advance.  Basically, like NJ we require a minimum 24 hour notice and will get there within 72 hours, however, we normally get there within the 24.  There are rare occasions where we can do the same day but they are rare and we let them know not to get use to it.

If your contractor in the OP called us 20 minutes before the end of the day then got mad, we would have quite the laugh.  Those expectations are completely unreasonable.


----------



## mjesse (Dec 10, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Those expectations are completely unreasonable.


"Don't you know who I am?! I'm calling the Mayor!!"

haha. Let me get you his number


----------



## fatboy (Dec 10, 2013)

Before 4:00 for an inspection on the next business day.


----------



## Keystone (Dec 11, 2013)

Same as Jar


----------



## jwelectric (Dec 11, 2013)

When a call is made on Monday we will get to it on Wednesday if we can. Any inspection rolled over today will be first on the list for tomorrow.

We are a city of just under 300K and 131.2 square miles. We have two and a half inspectors with one supervisor. I consider myself half as I have no experience in the field (started just one month ago). Our Supervisor also does most of the plan reviews.

10 years ago there were six electrical inspectors and one supervisor but alas with the budget cuts of today we are few and far between.


----------



## ICE (Dec 11, 2013)

mjesse said:
			
		

> "Don't you know who I am?! I'm calling the Mayor!!"haha. Let me get you his number


After working a city for a few years I had an angry homeowner shouting at me that she was going to call Pete D****s.  I kept writing.  She continued to shout the name.  She finally asked why I was ignoring her promise to cal Pete D****s.  I said that was because I don't know who Pete D****s is.  I was telling the truth.

That really set her off.  She said, "Pete D****s is the mayor of your city"  I said, "Oh no Mam, Curt Pringle is the mayor of my city.  Pete D****s is apparently the mayor of your city"  That's when the blister popped.


----------



## Mac (Dec 11, 2013)

Some folks use "Don't you know who I think I am?" Doesn't get them any further...


----------



## Jobsaver (Dec 11, 2013)

tmurray said:
			
		

> We generally have an inspection response time of 1.5 hours from when an inspection is requested to when we can attend the property. Recently there have been complaints that this response time is too slow.


Do your best, and do not worry about the complainers, because they will complain (or push) under any circumstance, as is made evident by the OP.


----------



## Min&Max (Dec 11, 2013)

Depending on what is already scheduled we can often be on the site in 15-20 minutes. If it is a footing or a trench that a plumber or electrician needs to get covered due to weather or soil conditions we will get the inspection done regardless of the time of day. By local code we have 24 hrs to do the inspection after the request.


----------



## pwood (Dec 12, 2013)

mjesse said:
			
		

> "Don't you know who I am?!!!"


  Last guy said that to me in a rage i said" You're Jack and i don't give a $hit" His name really was Jack! He was pretty insulting and said he knew county supervisors and would have my job. He was in my office bright and early the next day apologizing and requesting an inspection.

24 hour notice here unless i have time to do it same day. I tell them not to get used to it.


----------

